# Ellington Field actions last weekend! F-18 Hornets and Talons!!



## davechng (May 23, 2016)

Caught some great Actions over the weekend here in Ellington Field TX.

VMFA_251 F-18 and over 20 T-38 trainers!

Click here for detail report and more pictures
http://airwingspotter.com/hornets-and-t38-in-ellington-field-5-21-2016/

Have been a while since we get that kind of actions over the weekends!


----------



## Click (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. Very nice series. I especially like the 3rd picture.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 23, 2016)

Nice shots Dave!


----------



## awinphoto (May 23, 2016)

Are you in the military or do you have a great view off of base? I'm about an hour away from NAS Fallon, AKA Top Gun, but i'm sure i'd be escorted out of the vicinity, probably in handcuffs, since i'm not military.


----------



## tcmatthews (May 24, 2016)

awinphoto said:


> Are you in the military or do you have a great view off of base? I'm about an hour away from NAS Fallon, AKA Top Gun, but i'm sure i'd be escorted out of the vicinity, probably in handcuffs, since i'm not military.



Ellington Field is not a currently active air force base. It is more of a mixed use airport used by the military, commercial, NASA and general aviation. It may even end up a commercial spaceport if the Dream Chaser pans out.


----------



## davechng (May 24, 2016)

This is all shot off base! 

As for Fallon! it will be easier to get with the Public relation of the base since spotting outside FAllon is not advisable! although I have done it before!

DaveC


----------

